# How to clean/restore this seltzer bottle?



## Wheelah23 (May 7, 2011)

This is an unfortunately broken local spigot top seltzer bottle from probably 1905-1915. I'd bet it's really rare, but the top is snapped off. I'm thinking if can find one of the original spigot tops, I can attach it to my bottle and cover up the fact that it's broken, making it good for displaying. Do you think this would work? How would I attach a spigot top to a bottle like this? Would it be worth restoring?

 It says "LOESER'S/ D/ MONTCLAIR, N.J.".


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 8, 2011)

Hey Wheelah,
 The normal method of attaching the metal pieces has been detroyed with the damage. Someone could try to repair what you have by cutting a clean edge and then gluing a new neck in place. Perhaps you could also try glue the metal siphon parts right onto what you have but I'd be pessimistic that it would look anywhere near undamaged.


----------



## edndlm (May 8, 2011)

Put it on your shelf , as a place holder , until you get a better one .


----------

